# Where can i get some potassium phosphate



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

gonna use this stuff to get rid of my green spot algae, where can i get some?? i checked canadianaquatics but they don't carry it


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Have you asked Pat (Mykiss) he probably can get you some even if he does not carry them at the moment.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

You're talking about kh2po4 right? I got mine from pat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

oops. they actually do have it on their site... i must of missed it, stupid me.. thanks guys..


----------

